# Using Optical Out vs Analog out for REW from Soundcard



## abumuqaatil (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all

As I have a HTPC with my Asus Xonar HDAV 1.3 Deluxe already hooked to my receiver via Optical Out (SPDIF) and Analog out
(Line Out Stereo).

Question is when doing measurements in REW , does it matter if im using the optical out vs analog out ? Reason for asking is that I know when I use Analog out connection for the subwoofer (e.g when playing games )I need to boost the bass in my AVR by +10db as the AVR doesnt have Analog bass management. I dont do that with the optical out ( when I watch movies in dts etc i use optical out )

Thx.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

What is your experience with REW so far? I have the same sound card w some BURSON opamps and overall its the best SQ on the planet (5.1 analog that is)


----------



## abumuqaatil (Feb 23, 2012)

I am an absolute newbie in regards to REW. I just started using it last week with my Yamahas YPAO mic. Im still waiting for my SPL meter in the mail. Just learning the basics of tuning my subwoofer at present.

Now the soundcard I use the analog only for gaming on my HTPC and all I can say is that its awesome. I play Battlefield 3 and the experience is absolutely immersive. I have the analog cables connected to the Multi Channel Input on the Yamaha. When Im watching movies that use DTS etc I switch over to Optical/HDMI out.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

WOAH yes BF3 is THE only game Im playing now :T And to think I was hesitant at giving up BF2 :rolleyesno:

Have you tried any upgrades to the OPAMP IC's on the ASUS ?? As far as the Sound Quality Im pretty much 5.1 analog 100% of the time..and because the video processor on the ASUS doesnt support resolution above 1024 x 768 with SPLENDID enabled ....not very good.


----------



## abumuqaatil (Feb 23, 2012)

No, I havent done any any upgrades to the card as of yet. I dont use it for music. Just for gaming and its quite sufficient I think. I dont use the video processing at all. 

I see you have an nice gaming rig. I got an 800d in the bedroom half done. Doing an watercooled loop. Waiting for Ivy Bridge and Kepler to come out.


----------

